# Sony Pocket reader hard to connect?



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

I plug in the cable to the pc, then into the pocket reader, and it always shows on the reader screen that it is attached via USB. But as often as not it does not get recognized by the computer. Sometimes it does but I can't figure out what I'm doing differently.

Is there a secret formula?  TIA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melonhead--

sorry you're having problems.  I know we have several members with Sony readers...someone I'm sure will be by to discuss this with you!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My guess is that there is a conflict somewhere in Windows. A lot of people have this same problem with their Kindles.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the Touch, not the Pocket, and I've never seen it switch back and forth like that, my computer either recognizes it, or it doesn't. The way that I fix it is to push the reset button on the reader, once it's done my computer recognizes it again. This has happened to me twice. Also, while I don't know if it makes a difference, I always unplug the reader from the computer before resetting it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having a problem also.  I'm also not sure if my suggestion will help, but try plugging the cable into the reader and THEN into the computer.  
deb


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks. All are worth a try!

ellen


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Let us know what works, or if you're still having a problem.
deb


----------

